# Allied Cycle Works launches long-lasting "Gravel Wax" chain lube



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

This stuff is awesome! Keeps my gravel nice and shiny!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The guy in the picture lubing the chain, is NOT ALLOWED TO TOUCH MY BIKE!!!!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

duriel said:


> The guy in the picture lubing the chain, is NOT ALLOWED TO TOUCH MY BIKE!!!!


I'm not sure he's even housebroken.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

harryman said:


> This stuff is awesome! Keeps my gravel nice and shiny!
> View attachment 479423


That is some nice looking gravel. I might even try this on my bike


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

> GRAX is short for gravel wax. This wax-based lubricant is markedly different from anything on the market due to two primary performance properties – its ability to repel water and wattage expenditure both in dry and muddy conditions. It exists to run fast, shave watts, and reduce drag over long distances for racers of all disciplines


Maybe I'm old....but I thought the point of chain lubrication was...you know...lubrication....


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Man, that's some EXPENSIVE lube....


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

they're really targeting those with $$ to spare. The "Grax pack with factory treated chain" is available for six 12-speed chains, and two 11-speeds. Not a single 10 on the list. I live in flat, flat Houston, and have never thought there was any value in "upgrading" above 10. Heck, seven was great when I was in my 20's!


----------

